# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  My New OM, by TJ Jessen

## Mandobart

A few months back I was searching the web for F4 mandolin kits, and ran across this site http://www.cricketfiddle.com/
I loved the look of TJ's F4 OM, so I contacted him.  We e-mailed, phoned, sent sound clips, and the deal was struck.  I received my new OM a couple weeks ago and have hardly stopped playing.  Western Redcedar soundboard, real tight grain.  The back and sides are Curly Maple and Ebony. The neck is made of a Maple with thin strips of Ebony.  Cast Allen tailpiece, uses ball-end strings (easy to get, plus TJ listed the correct sizes for best sound).  This OM has tons of sustain, outlasts some guitars I play with.  It also really projects, can be heard over guitars and runs head to head with the banjers.
TJ is a talented Luthier and honest, raised by Minnesota Lutherans so his instruments not only sound good, they are good for you as well.

Anyway, here is a sound clip; it would sound better if I played better.

----------


## mehrsam

Very nice!

I checked out the website; he does some beautiful work with inlays.

----------


## Mandobart

Yes, take a look at this, done with clam shell from the Blue Earth River, where TJ lives:

----------

